# Flail mower ID help



## maxharley (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a guy trade me, I gave him a 16' landscaping trailer I had no use for and I got a 5' flail mower. He did say it had a small oil leak from the gear box, it's weathered but works fine. I wanted to do a winter project and repair the oil leak. Problem is I can't find a manufactures name any where on it. Can anyone tell what kind it is from the pictures attached ?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't know the manufacturer exactly, but the color reminds me of the old 1970s era Bush Hog loader we had on our 574 tractor. Same orangish-yellow color. You could try using Google's image search and look for 5' flail mower to see if any similar pictures come up. Might give you a better idea of what it is.


----------



## maxharley (Sep 15, 2012)

Country Boy said:


> Don't know the manufacturer exactly, but the color reminds me of the old 1970s era Bush Hog loader we had on our 574 tractor. Same orangish-yellow color. You could try using Google's image search and look for 5' flail mower to see if any similar pictures come up. Might give you a better idea of what it is.


Actually had a little time tonight and did a search online, looks like it's a older Mott which is now known as Alamo Industries. Found a parts supplier for it, now just need to find a repair manual.


----------

